
Creating a type checker magic function in IPython - switowski
https://switowski.com/python/ipython/2019/02/08/creating-magic-functions-part2.html
======
switowski
Hey,

I've been writing a short series of articles about magic functions in IPython.
If you are curious how to:

* Run JavaScript or Ruby code without leaving IPython

* Create a type checker that will use mypy to check blocks of code in IPython

* Or what is the difference between "line magic", "cell magic" and "line and cell" magic functions?

then check out the second part of the series:
[https://switowski.com/python/ipython/2019/02/08/creating-
mag...](https://switowski.com/python/ipython/2019/02/08/creating-magic-
functions-part2.html)

